# Moss ID Please....



## capn_kirkl (Jul 4, 2006)

What type of moss is this? It came in as a hitchhiker on some rockwool.
Ignore the hairgrass.... thanks


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

no pic


----------



## capn_kirkl (Jul 4, 2006)

should be fixed


----------



## capn_kirkl (Jul 4, 2006)

here are some more pics... closer up


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Looks like sphagnum peat moss. Not sure which species.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

The size of the moss would be interesting. I assume it's tiny and water-repellent, isn't it?
It might be a moss that is often found on wet ground and even floating on water in greenhouses of botanical gardens, water plant nurseries etc. I also have found it on rockwool in pots with emersed aquarium plants.
I believe this frequent greenhouse moss is the pantropical moss _Philonotis hastata_ that is possibly synonymous with _Philonotis evaninervis_. Has to be proven by moss experts.
Mentions in botanical literature: http://www.buxbaumiella.nl/pdf/Bux70.pdf (p. 23, in Dutch)
http://www.jan-peter-frahm.de/Archive/Archive 37.pdf (p. 7, in German)


----------



## capn_kirkl (Jul 4, 2006)

thanks, the hairgrass that it rode in on was from a nursery. Also it was attached to the rock wool. I have not tried to submerge the moss. Will it grow under the waterline?


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Occasionally hobbyists in German forums who found the moss (providing that it's identical with Your moss) floating in their tanks or growing in emersed setups wrote they will try it submersed, but I don't know the results. I suspect it doesn't thrive submersed.

Again: is it water-repellent?
@Zapins: apparently his moss is tiny, compared with the hairgrass - much smaller than Sphagnum plants.


----------

